# 2 color Plastisol transfer



## dmanrick (Aug 14, 2013)

I apologize for posting this in the wrong forum before.

I am a total newb but I have successfully screen printed one color transfers that look good and stick without issues. Probably more beginner luck than anything but I really want to make some 2 color transfers. Every video I have seen shows print/flash the first color and then print the second color along with a cover up (I'm sorry, I don't know the technical name for that) of the first color before adding the adhesion powder and flashing.

This may be a dumb question but can one print the first color, add the powder, flash to 240 degrees and then do the same for the second color without going back over the first color?

I dunno if I am asking the correct question so if I'm not please let me know and I'll try to explain it better.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't think so. I think that the powder sticks to the sheet too much AND raises the ink too much to get anything. Why not print flash and then print next color? The final coverage would be your white underbase for dark shirts if you needed it. Just remember to print in reverse from the order you would doing it in positive form.


----------



## dmanrick (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the answer. I wanted to find something out before burning the screens. The work is going on navy shirts for our organization and it is red and white. Would you put 2 coats of red and 2 coats of white for coverage?

I screen printed the back but there is a little piece of chest artwork and I figured it will be a lot easier if I just made transfers for those ones.

Like I said, I am a total newb and am just experimenting and seeing what I can and can't do.

I have no intention of doing any paying jobs, ever.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I would probably print red first and then a double white underbase (over the red too). Some people like to run a highlight type white and a little grey tinted underbase, but I'm lazy and most of the time like only using the white once. I've never been able to use a single hit white and have it be opaque enough. My red is VERY easy to do that though.


----------



## dmanrick (Aug 14, 2013)

Cool. Thanks a lot!


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

dont forget to preshrink your paper first...otherwise your registration will be off


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

You may want to do some testing with white under red. You don't want the white underbase to lighten the red to a point where it starts looking more pinkish. Not really pink but you get what I mean.

I rarely use white under red, when I do I make sure the red has been flashed sufficiently before hitting it with the white.

There are a few factors that can effect the end result (ink type, thickness, etc.) so do some testing first.


----------



## dmanrick (Aug 14, 2013)

I had already printed 2 colors onto a transfer and put the powder on each color before the flash so I figured I'd give it a try. I had also printed one color, flashed and printed the second color and then coated the whole thing in powder and flashed again. Both pressed plenty good on a test piece of material. I figured the powder residue after the first color might make the second color stick to the transfer paper but it peeled fine. The wife is doing laundry today so she is going to throw the material in the washer and dryer a few times to see what happens.

I'm just experimenting here. Just to see what works.


----------

